# Perfect score!



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Gemma had here first CKC trial this weekend. Today was the first day. She qualified in her first obedience trial this morning and in the afternoon in Rally she was the first dog in the ring and got a perfect score. SHe was the only dog to get a perfect score and got first place! I'm so excited! We have 4 more trials this weekend; she could even get a title if she keeps up this good behaviour!!!! Here we are getting our ribbons!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Yay! Good girl Gemma!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Very impressive! Good job Gemma and Mom. Keep up the good work and hope you get lots of ribbons. Keep us posted.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my goodness, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Congratulations!!! Wow, first place is impressive work!:first:Keep it up!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That's FANTASTIC!!! Go, Gemma! (We want video!)


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I'll bring my ipad and will try to get video today!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

That is just wonderful!! :clap2:Congrats. Keep it up!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tuss said:


> I'll bring my ipad and will try to get video today!


Yay!!!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Uggg! no video today! The schedule was set so that I was due in both the obedience ring and the rally ring at the exact same time!!!! I had to run into the obedience ring, missed the walk thru of the rally ring, did the rally straight out of the obedience ring without seeing the course first, then back into the obedience ring for the long sit stay. Gemma did okay in rally, a first and second place, but scores weren't fantastic. It was good enough to get her novice rally title though. She didn't qualify this morning on her first attempt at obedience but did this afternoon which gave her her third leg for prenovice so she also got her prenovice title.

So she officially now is PCD (pre companion dog) and (RN) (rally novice). Yay, my little dog almost has as many letters after her name as I do!!

Tomorrow I have to move up to the next level in obedience, but can continue to compete at the same level in rally (different rules). I don't expect much out of her in obedience (it's all off leash at this level) but i'm happy with the titles she's won today! She's exhausted and so am I!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Good work Gemma and Mom. Congratulations!


----------



## mack (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats Gemma and mom!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That's really tough when you're running back and forth between rings. It's hard not to get tense under those circumstances, and they feel that pressure too! Great job for the two of you!:cheer2:


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I get nervous at the best of times, and I'm new to this rally thing (the woman I train with hates rally, so we don't do a lot of it). I don't recognize the signs right off, so i have to really read them. So, not doing the walk thru or knowing the course ahead of time was a big challenge. I'm sure my stress affected Gemma. She did well, but was really lagging on the course so got quite a few deductions for "lagging" and "out of position". Her score in the end was respectable and we actually beat another dog in time for second place in the end so i guess i shouldn't complain, but frustrating when i know we could have done a lot better. There are 2 more trials tomorrow, so 2 more chances to shine!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

congratulations and keep in mind it's all about fun and learning as you go.


----------

